# sounds bad...please help



## dukeboy6969 (Feb 6, 2009)

alright i have a 1800 watt kenwood mono amp that is pushing a 15" kicker cvx and a 1500 watt 2 channel kole amp that is pushing two 12" kicker cvrs. when i have them all hooked up they seem to hit pretty nicely but when i disconnect the 12's and the 15 is running by itself it hits harder and also hits the lower notes WAY better.

do you happen to know why this might be happening?

my buddy says that it could be the rca cables because it runs from the head unit to the kenwood and one from the kenwood to the kole amp which he says drains the signal. so would it work to put a y connector at the head unit and run two rca cables?

thanks for the help greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you can "Y" the connection or get an external equalizer to handle the processing. If you are pulling the low from the 1st amp then second one is going to get a fraction of that. especially if the output on the 1st amp is set tp HP and the input on the second amp is set to receive LP....might want to check your settings.


----------



## dukeboy6969 (Feb 6, 2009)

alright man thanks for the input i will do that and get back at you


----------

